# Berglund Sibelius Symphonies: Helsinki or Bournemouth?



## chalkpie

The Bournemouth EMI set is going to be re-released in Jan 2013 for about $20.

Which set is considered better in terms of performance and sonics?

http://www.amazon.com/Sibelius-Comp...1354498722&sr=1-12&keywords=sibelius+berglund


----------



## realdealblues

I have this set with Helsinki for the Symphonies and Bournemouth for some of the other works.










I have been very happy with it.

From what I have both read and heard, the Helsinki set was better recorded and better played, but that the Bournemouth set put extra emphasis on the "Nordic" character. I have not heard all the Bournemouth recordings of the symphonies, only 1 or 2, but I still stand by the Helsinki set.


----------



## chalkpie

cool, thanks man. 

I think I may start a thread asking what are your three fav Sibelius cycles.....why the f not?


----------



## Tero

Both good. The out of print Finlandia Chamber Orchestra of Europe is the odd one. I play maybe half of those. 5th yes, 4th no.

I collected half of the Bournemouth used, but getting the box January anyway, only 20 bucks.


----------



## Tero

But maybe I'm the worst person to ask. You have to tell me a really good reason not to buy a Sibelius cycle. San Francisco: no happy reviews, uses tubular bells. Bernstein and Ehrling: collector items, expensive.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Berglund Sibelius, I suggest Helsinki first, but one is not short-changed with his Bournemouth. BTW, the Helsinki is available inexpensively on EMI 2fers.

Thinking to myself (but now, you all will know), it's amazing how EMI has recorded the brunt of Sibelius masters--HvK, Berglund, Barbirolli, Beecham, Jansons, Sargent, Ormandy, Rattle, etc.


----------



## Tero

EMI had a lot of cash through late 80s. The pop side sponsored the classical. Now parts being sold off. Who knows...get the CDs now.


----------



## Heliogabo

I would like to introduce this cuestion again (since the Helsinki cycle is about to be re-released on Warner). 
I've heard the tone poems, and I prefer for some the Helsinki cycle over the Bournemouth recordings, but haven't heard the symphonies. Are there more opinions out there about this two symphony cycles?? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Triplets

I only know The Bournemouth recordings, which are my current favorites.


----------



## Heliogabo

Yes, the Bournemourh tone poems are very impressive indeed. 
I would like to add a symphony cycle by Berglund to my Sibelius collection (love his Nielsen) and just can't decide... Both seems to be very good.


----------



## Itullian

I prefer the digital sound of the Helsinki.


----------



## chill782002

I prefer the Bournemouth although those are older analogue recordings as previously mentioned.


----------

